# My computer is making a very weird noise.



## apup102 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm back here again with another problem...
My computer is making an indescribable noise. I took a "video" of it (so you can hear the noise).
You can see it here
This came out of literally nowhere. I was doing my normal surfing the web and it just started making the noise. I took a video of it because I was concerned about it.
And the computer is the only noise in that video, there's absolutely no background noise at all.

Anyways, computer specs...
Processor: 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory: 4 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 MB
Software: Mac OS X Lion 10.7.1 (11B26)

If you need anymore information just let me know and I'll try to find it for you. I can take it to the Apple Store in the near future if needed and I'd present the recording as well. Also, the noise was much louder than the recording.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's the fan or hard drive. I'd take it in ASAP. Hope you've been doing regular backups.


----------



## Nichole Green (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya, actually the sounds seems like coming from fan or harddisk. Please take it to service center soon to overcome this problem...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> That's the fan or hard drive. I'd take it in ASAP. Hope you've been doing regular backups.


yep sounds like the fand and the platters on the drive scraping.

take the drive out ASAP and transfer files to a new one. If the platters go so does the hdd. fans can be replaced though.


----------

